# How to find my untraceable pony?!



## 140947 (25 September 2019)

I bought a pony back in June. His name is Tosca and heâ€™s a 14.1hh New Forrest X Welsh (I think) gelding. I got him from a rescue centre in Burwash, East Sussex. He didnâ€™t come with a passport or any papers and they couldnâ€™t tell me anything on him except that heâ€™d had a bad start to life. They thought he was around 9 but my vet thinks heâ€™s younger, about 7.
He has a freeze mark: ML6. And his microchip details which are registered to me. Everything is in my name. Itâ€™s just frustrating because someone must know something about him and Iâ€™d really love to see old photos of him.


----------



## Shay (26 September 2019)

I doubt you ever will I'm afraid.  Not all those who breed horses comply with the requirements to microchip and passport - Tosca clearly didn't come with his history.  Depending on how he ended up in the Charity's care any previous owner could potentially be facing prosecution.

You'll just have to take your blank slate and build on it yourself I'm afraid!


----------



## Leo Walker (26 September 2019)

In this sort of situation you are almost certainly better off not knowing. Even if it was nothing too horrific, the sort of people who churn out foals with no passport or chip are usually not the sort to have an album full of photos of them!


----------



## shergar (26 September 2019)

Try a post on TRACE MY HORSE  UK and if you can add some photos .


----------



## 140947 (26 September 2019)

Leo Walker said:



			In this sort of situation you are almost certainly better off not knowing. Even if it was nothing too horrific, the sort of people who churn out foals with no passport or chip are usually not the sort to have an album full of photos of them!
		
Click to expand...

I fear this is the case...the charity said he had been abused by travellers in the past...I just had hope the somewhere, someone had been nice to him. ðŸ™


----------



## ycbm (26 September 2019)

This sounds like a very dodgy rescue/charity itself, selling horses at all, never mind selling them illegally with no passport. 

There are only a couple of freeze marking companies in the UK, have you written and asked them if they have any details on file?  Somebody cared about him once enough to get it done and might be glad to hear from you. They shouldn't give you the details but they might pass an email or letter on for you.

Meanwhile, you'd have a much better chance of tracing him if you post photos.

.


----------



## Valentino1999 (23 October 2019)

ycbm said:



			This sounds like a very dodgy rescue/charity itself, selling horses at all, never mind selling them illegally with no passport.

There are only a couple of freeze marking companies in the UK, have you written and asked them if they have any details on file?  Somebody cared about him once enough to get it done and might be glad to hear from you. They shouldn't give you the details but they might pass an email or letter on for you.

Meanwhile, you'd have a much better chance of tracing him if you post photos.

.
		
Click to expand...

I know of this rescue and sadly itâ€™s a rescue in the loosest possible term! I donâ€™t believe this pony came from travellers either, I believe he came in as a rehome so the charity should have a passport for him!
The chair is noted for selling horses to raise funds!


----------



## 140947 (24 October 2019)

Valentino1999 said:



			I know of this rescue and sadly itâ€™s a rescue in the loosest possible term! I donâ€™t believe this pony came from travellers either, I believe he came in as a rehome so the charity should have a passport for him!
The chair is noted for selling horses to raise funds!
		
Click to expand...


I would never go with this â€˜charityâ€™ again either, the way the woman dealt with us was terrible, he hadnâ€™t been handled I a long time and the day we went to pick him up she just left us to it and he took 2 hours to catch!!
Anyway, thatâ€™s another story. 
I donâ€™t believe he was from travellers either, itâ€™s just what Iâ€™ve been told.
Either way, heâ€™s a fabulous little pony and Iâ€™m ok with the fact Iâ€™ll probably never know his history, but it was worth a try. X


----------



## Valentino1999 (24 October 2019)

Laurenm1401 said:



			I would never go with this â€˜charityâ€™ again either, the way the woman dealt with us was terrible, he hadnâ€™t been handled I a long time and the day we went to pick him up she just left us to it and he took 2 hours to catch!!
Anyway, thatâ€™s another story.
I donâ€™t believe he was from travellers either, itâ€™s just what Iâ€™ve been told.
Either way, heâ€™s a fabulous little pony and Iâ€™m ok with the fact Iâ€™ll probably never know his history, but it was worth a try. X
		
Click to expand...

Sounds just like her! Iâ€™m so pleased that youâ€™ve rescued him and he is much loved by you! Itâ€™s a pretty dire place in winter and the chair is rarely there to supervise the yard!


----------



## Han&Pen1993 (30 December 2019)

Hi, 
I’ve just seen your Facebook post & your horses freezemark looks actually looks like 
A26 or AZ6 so see if farmkey have him on your records. Best of luck x


----------

